# just another build up.



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

here is just another build up in the bike forum. my build a 1979 schwinn stingray. and some starter parts. here are some pics


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

will post soon. having computer difficultys.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

siiiiiicckk


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

sorry ima have to shut the computer down and restart it. the right click isent reasponding.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

ctrl + c
then
ctrl + v


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

alright i restarted and got the right click to respond. here it is . oh you may have seen it before on another topic i posted. but this is were ill post from now on.


here is the latest.

























BIG THANKS TO LOW_LIFE09 FOR SUPPLIEING ME WITH THE FRAME AND DOWN CROWN. ILL KEEP U IN MIND WHEN I NEED ANYTHING.

got the new parts from poor boys. still need the seats and tires.



























heres a pic of my new and old seats.the red seat will go on another project of mine.(blood,sweat n tears)









the other seat will go on this project(touch of class)

my project is coming out nice.

have a small problem with the tank.










but it will be handled.the bike gotts a sissy bar now.



















ill have more pics tomarrow.

ive realaced the chrome rims that are on the bike right now. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

whats going on with the seat post?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

How is the sissy bar back mount? Is it possible to mount it to the axle?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Sep 10 2009, 06:21 PM~15043426-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the person i bought the sissy bars from cut the bent part of the bar off. so i cant put it on the axle. but im buying a new 12'' sissy bar from poor boys so the seat will be about an inch or two from the fenders. though i havent got any fenders yet.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Sep 10 2009, 08:47 PM~15043729
> *the seat post was too long so im having a friend shorten it.
> the person i bought the sissy bars from cut the bent part of the bar off. so i cant put it on the axle.  but im buying a new 12'' sissy bar from poor boys so the seat will be about an inch or two from the fenders.  though i havent got any fenders yet.
> *


Are you using a schwinn seat post or aftermarket? Most aftermarket seat post dont fit a schwinn.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Sep 10 2009, 08:47 PM~15043729
> *the seat post was too long so im having a friend shorten it.
> the person i bought the sissy bars from cut the bent part of the bar off. so i cant put it on the axle.  but im buying a new 12'' sissy bar from poor boys so the seat will be about an inch or two from the fenders.  though i havent got any fenders yet.
> *


if you want fiberglass fenders, hit me up.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Sep 10 2009, 07:29 PM~15044215-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


will do.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Sep 10 2009, 10:12 PM~15044772
> *im not sure which it is. but it does fit. its just a bit tall. if i put the seat on it right now. the seat would be as high as the top of the sissy bar. so its been shortend. i just gotta get it back.
> will do.
> *


does it go all the way in? No ****.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 10 2009, 09:46 PM~15044489
> *if you want fiberglass fenders, hit me up.
> *


Dont start sounding like...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Sep 10 2009, 06:15 PM~15043367
> *
> 
> 
> ...


RUSTASTIC!!!!


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 10 2009, 10:02 PM~15047254
> *Dont start sounding like...
> *


Haha :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 11 2009, 01:02 AM~15047254
> *Dont start sounding like...
> *


mayne!! :angry:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Sep 10 2009, 11:02 PM~15047245-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but not for long. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

HERES MORE PICS. I HAVE TO POST ONE AT A TIME . CUS THE CP KEEPS SHUTTING OFF.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

THE RELACING OF THE RIMS.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

who bit the top of the tank off :dunno:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

you made though rims


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

looks like its coming along bro keep up the work...Im building my son his first bike


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

they cam out bad ass i like how you cleand that shit up too realy good work what did you use ? i got some stuff to clean if i want to keep it around.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

THE GRIPS WHENT RIGHT ON TO MY BIRD CAGE HANDLE BARS I JUST PUT ON MY BIKE.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

ILL POST BETTER PICS OF THE NEW HANDLE BARS TOMARROW.










THE LIGHTING IS PRETTY FAR OFF IN THIS.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R+Sep 11 2009, 07:15 PM~15055911-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS. FOR THE GRESS I JUST WHIPED IT UP WITH A FIBER CLOTH. FOR THE CHROME I USED TURTLE WAX CHROME POLISH.


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Sep 11 2009, 09:47 PM~15056233
> *THANKS.  WHAT SIZE IS THE BIKE YOUR BUILDING?
> *


20 trying to find a good place for parts you know


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

poor boys is my main supplier for parts. and bone collector has some deals.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

ere are better pics.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

ive got a check for some new parts.( triple twisted sissy bars,custom made cups for head set and crank and three solid white walls.) :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

UPDATES TOMARROW!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

oops. diden ean to post those. SORRY! :0


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

new pics of new parts.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## NOVA4X4 (Jul 29, 2009)

nice tires! i hate them lowrider 1s!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

looks good. bike is gonna be pimp!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

thanks!! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

so theres no up dates just yet . but with the sponcership in the works there should be some soon. i do have a seat post for it now.


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

nice build up dude


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Sep 28 2009, 06:56 PM~15212343
> *nice build up dude
> *


thanks bro


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

alright. i just came from the happytimes events car n bike show in laughlin navada. and touch of class was shining. unfortunetly we dident make it in to the registration in time but we had a blast any ways. here is a pic of T.O.C. in front of a mean caprice. 










my homie aj had to hold it up cuz the chain i had dident fit it. so the bike wouldent stand up on its pedal. the homie jeramy put me an offer to join his club DELUXE ARIZONA CAR N BIKE CLUB of bullhead city. im thinking of accepting the offer. they have two bikes in the club right now but if i join that will make it four. ill post pics of deluxe c.n.b.c. in a seperate topic. sadly no updates on the new parts. but be on the look out for them. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

bump.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

^^^^


----------



## spooky.NY (Oct 16, 2009)

good luck on the build up


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spooky.NY_@Oct 17 2009, 04:27 PM~15388411
> *good luck on the build up
> *



 thanks.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

UPDATES SOON!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

the shipping money for the new custom parts will be sent tomerrow!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

any updates?

would make a great hopper


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

YEA. THEY SHOULD BE HERE TOMARROW OR THE NEXT DAY.


I HAD A HOPPER. BUT IT WAS STOLE. IT.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

so the parts wont be here till nov. so if i dont get them for the show, ill still post pics of it at the nov 7th show in havasu city. just wish there wer more bikes at the show besiders me. oh well shine we will. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

he show was a huge turn out.. but only five lowriders showed up this year. including myself. maybe next year there will be more familia at the show. with ore then 200 car and truck entrys this was the place to be for veterains day. the entry owners got free hot dogs ,hamburgers, and pop. along with the non stop kareoki singers. this event ill go to again in 2010. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

the image uploader is on the fritz today.  cant get any pics of the show. :uh:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

T.O.C. at the show.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Nov 10 2009, 06:48 PM~15626031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick ass bike homie.i love that frame bro thats bike looks mean.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

ID LIKE TO WISH MY MOTHER.( THE OWNER OF THIS CAR) A HAPPY 53 BIRTHDAY.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jr602_@Nov 10 2009, 06:53 PM~15626099
> *sick ass bike homie.i love that frame bro thats bike looks mean.
> *


 :biggrin: thanks. the bike should be getting new parts soon. mean while its gonna reaceve a new display.


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Nov 10 2009, 07:04 PM~15626266
> *:biggrin:  thanks. the bike should be getting new parts soon. mean while its gonna reaceve a new display.
> *


sounds good homie good luck on the build i bet its gana look tite as hell when its done.cant wait to see it finished bro.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

pimpin in the lebaron


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Any closer pics of the frame? Shit is lookin tight bro


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jr602+Nov 10 2009, 07:12 PM~15626399-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


check page one


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 11 2009, 12:14 PM~15626440
> *pimpin in the lebaron
> *


wheres your lebaron freddy? do i see two lebarons?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

getting ready for the new year. hope 2010 is better on the wallet. T.O.C. is in the works for the new year ahead of us. marry christmas to everyone on LIL and enjoy this winter season. peace


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

BIKE LOOKS GOOD I GOT SOME TWISTED PARTS IF UR INTERESTED PM ME


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Nov 16 2009, 05:23 PM~15682440
> *wheres your lebaron freddy? do i see two lebarons?
> *


LOL Whats up Mitch


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

some pics of t.o.c. in the shop and at night under the cove.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

and a few pics of the paint wok supplies.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

now to find some of this.

stickymans tape paper


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

ill have pics of the body work as it comes.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: chaos91, THE POOR BOYS, LOWLOWINLOVE

whats up mitch?

hey babe.


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Dec 12 2009, 01:29 PM~15960319
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: chaos91, THE POOR BOYS, LOWLOWINLOVE
> 
> ...


just seeing whats up.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Dec 12 2009, 02:41 PM~15960407
> *just seeing whats up.
> *


you got any prices on the wheels shipped yet? my girl be asking about the prices so she can plan everything out. :biggrin:


----------



## LowLowInLove (Dec 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Dec 12 2009, 03:29 PM~15960319
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: chaos91, THE POOR BOYS, LOWLOWINLOVE
> 
> ...


hahaha hi babe


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Dec 12 2009, 02:21 PM~15960248
> *and a few pics of the body wok supplies.
> 
> 
> ...


WUT U NEED TAPE FOR????


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 12 2009, 05:27 PM~15961675
> *WUT U NEED TAPE FOR????
> *


its for the graphix.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Dec 13 2009, 02:49 PM~15968500
> *its for the graphix.
> *


your gonna primer it, base it and flake it. then tape off graphics?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 13 2009, 01:58 PM~15968555
> *your gonna primer it, base it and flake it. then tape off graphics?
> *


yea. just gotta get the body work done with a friend.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

T.O.C.s frame should be getting body work and maybe paint by randy or jr. and wil be reaceveing a chain and conversion kit. also wheels and a laser cut sprocket.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

I THOUGHT SOME GUY UP IN OREGON WAS PAINTING IT?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 27 2009, 01:49 AM~16099612
> *I THOUGHT SOME GUY UP IN OREGON WAS PAINTING IT?
> *


naw. thats THEE BROKEN HEARTED.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

upgrades soon.


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Dec 31 2009, 01:11 PM~16145665
> *upgrades soon.
> *


i cant wait to see them


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Dec 31 2009, 12:11 PM~16145665
> *upgrades soon.
> *


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

good bye 2009 hello 2010. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT jan.3 12:08am


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

the frame is disassembled and ready to ship to jr.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT :biggrin: 

last time any of you will see this frame in this condition!!! :cheesy: 










next stop eye candy island.


----------



## lowrider-420 (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

SICKK CAN WAIT TO SEE THE FRAME COME BACK =D


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

WHAT'S UP CHAOS. WE MIGHT GO TO KINGMAN FOR A SHOW IN MARCH??


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Feb 2 2010, 03:07 PM~16490580
> *WHAT'S UP CHAOS. WE MIGHT GO TO KINGMAN FOR A SHOW IN MARCH??
> *


well homie jr and i was thinking of doing one but the phoenix show is still happening. and we cant afford to do as we planned. now if we can get a few more clubs into this to help out then maybe we can do somthing like a fathers day cruise n show. if your interested. and we can gather a few clubs togather and any registration fee could go into having a fathers day barbaque and cruise/show.we'd have to split everything up.

dj and trophies

food

childrens jumpers and slides

reserving park

ect.

we can do anything as long as we can afford it and we work togather. also the reason i think about this for fathers day is its the end of june, its a type of event for the family and theres no school or work. its a day of break. what you think sal?


----------



## spooky.NY (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Dec 28 2009, 09:02 PM~16115481
> *here is a scketch of the fork i may put on t.o.c. if i dont here from david soon on my parts.
> 
> 
> ...


  looking nice


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spooky.NY_@Feb 2 2010, 05:32 PM~16492010
> * looking nice
> *


 :biggrin: that was an idea. but then david messaged me and now its a scketch for now.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

OK WHAT WE HAVE BEEN WAITING FOR!!!!

frame in progress.pics a lil fuzzy but that ok.
thanks jr and joey. keep it up. i appreciate it.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

GOT PICS, WILL POST UP LATER TODAY!!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 31 2010, 09:14 PM~16471317
> *SICKK CAN WAIT TO SEE THE FRAME COME BACK =D
> *



x3


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

3


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

2


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

and what youve all been waiting for!!!!! #1











:cheesy: lol no frame yet. this is just our teaser. your going to have to wait tell phoenix to see the frame.  :cheesy:


----------



## LowLowInLove (Dec 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Mar 1 2010, 02:12 PM~16761489
> *and what youve all been waiting for!!!!!  #1
> 
> 
> ...


those r nice


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Feb 6 2010, 02:26 PM~16527656
> *OK WHAT WE HAVE BEEN WAITING FOR!!!!
> 
> frame in progress.pics a lil fuzzy but that ok.
> ...


bout time this frame got under way lol.
love the shape of that tank.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Mar 4 2010, 10:47 PM~16801934
> *bout time this frame got under way lol.
> love the shape of that tank.
> *


thanks homie. yea its all painted up. and it will be in phoenix sunday.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

IS IT GONNA BE A TRIKE??


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

is this bike a full ????


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Mar 5 2010, 11:07 AM~16804463
> *is this bike a full ????
> *



I don't think so


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Mar 1 2010, 03:12 PM~16761489
> *and what youve all been waiting for!!!!!  #1
> 
> 
> ...



What about the fork?? I don't see it in your pics ?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL+Mar 5 2010, 12:51 AM~16802873-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it wa disasembled due to ajustment problemes.

heres how T.O.C. looked at the show.










now the frame is back in the hands of jr,joey and hopfully soon danials for new paint work.


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

:cheesy:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

NICE HOMIE.......KEEP IT COMIN... :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Mar 9 2010, 01:26 AM~16835920
> *yup.  and it was nice meeting and talking to you sal.
> yup. fullcustom.
> it wa disasembled due to ajustment problemes.
> ...


HEY POST PICS OF THE TRIKE KIT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 1 2010, 10:56 PM~17072972
> *HEY POST PICS OF THE TRIKE KIT
> *


i would if i could. but i dont have any. i probly wont have any till june. :happysad:


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

looks clean...keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

TTT UPDATES SOON HOMIES.!


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

the fenders for TOUCH OF CLASS. 











and the knobs im putting on them in place of the fender brace screws. and other parts.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Apr 17 2010, 04:04 PM~17222834
> *the fenders for TOUCH OF CLASS.
> 
> 
> ...


HOW U LIKE THEM FENDERS BRO??


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 17 2010, 06:53 PM~17223653
> *HOW U LIKE THEM FENDERS BRO??
> *


they are hella clean. they are gonna look bitchin on the trike. just imagen when t.o.c is done with candyed paint and graphix,the pinstriped fenders,the imatation cryistal knobs,custom faced and engraved handle bars forks and sissy bars and matching trike kit.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Apr 17 2010, 06:14 PM~17223761
> *they are hella clean. they are gonna look bitchin on the trike.  just imagen when t.o.c is done with candyed paint and graphix,the pinstriped fenders,the imatation cryistal knobs,custom faced and engraved handle bars forks and sissy bars and matching trike kit.
> *


 :0 :0 :0    GONNA LOOK TIGHT


----------



## LowLowInLove (Dec 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Apr 17 2010, 06:04 PM~17222834
> *the fenders for TOUCH OF CLASS.
> 
> 
> ...


oh my those are awsome


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> the fenders for TOUCH OF CLASS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LowLowInLove (Dec 4, 2009)

Has enyone heard from Matthew lattley?


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowLowInLove_@Apr 22 2010, 03:30 PM~17273246
> *Has enyone heard from Matthew lattley?
> *


ISNT HE UR BOYFRIEND?


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LowLowInLove_@Apr 22 2010, 03:30 PM~17273246
> *Has enyone heard from Matthew lattley?
> *


yea he told me last time i talked to him that he passed a kidny stone on the way home from his viset with his bro. he also said he wouldent be on lil for awhile but that he'd send me any updates he has.


----------



## LowLowInLove (Dec 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Apr 22 2010, 04:35 PM~17273285
> *yea he told me last time i talked to him that he passed a kidny stone on the way home from his viset with his bro. he also said he wouldent be on lil for awhile but that he'd send me any updates he has.
> *


yea i know he pasted a kidny stone he told me that last tuseday i just havnt heard from him in a week and im just really worried about him 
is he back home yet?


----------



## LowLowInLove (Dec 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 22 2010, 04:35 PM~17273280
> *ISNT HE UR BOYFRIEND?
> *


yes hes my boyfriend i just havnt talked to him since last tusday  and im jsut really consernd and it seems like he talks to othere ppl more then he dos talk to me so i just asked to see if enyone talked to him


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowLowInLove_@Apr 22 2010, 03:29 PM~17273833
> *yes hes my boyfriend i just havnt talked to him since last tusday  and im jsut really consernd and it seems like he talks to othere ppl more then he dos talk to me so i just asked to see if enyone talked to him
> *


hes probably playing on you with toc :0


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 22 2010, 04:37 PM~17273905
> *hes probably playing on you with toc  :0
> *


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LowLowInLove_@Apr 22 2010, 04:27 PM~17273810
> *yea i know he pasted a kidny stone he told me that last tuseday i just havnt heard from him in a week and im just really worried about him
> is he back home yet?
> *


naw what happend is that he said the docter said the stone settled down but did not pass. on sunday it was saposta drop into his bladder but he ses it hasent shown any sign of wether it passed yet. im gonna be dropping by his place this weekend. and will tell his ass to call you. ima try and get his ass out of bed for a few shows this weekend intown. i was saposta just bring his bikes out for the show to rep the club since ive joined his chapter but now i think ill get his ass to go to.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

OK I'M CONFUSED. MATT IS RAIDER79, MATT IS DATIN LOWLOWINLOVE, LOWLOWINLOVE DON'T KNOW WHERE MATT AT, RAIDER79 TELLIN LOWLOW.......A SHIT WHAT'S GOIN ON IN HERE?? :happysad:  :0 :uh: :roflmao:  :dunno: :buttkick: :banghead: :loco: :drama: :naughty:


----------



## LowLowInLove (Dec 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 22 2010, 05:37 PM~17273905
> *hes probably playing on you with toc  :0
> *


whats that sapose to mean?


----------



## LowLowInLove (Dec 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Apr 22 2010, 05:50 PM~17274019
> *naw what happend is that he said the docter said the stone settled down but did not pass. on sunday it was saposta drop into his bladder but he ses it hasent shown any sign of wether it passed yet.    im gonna be dropping by his place this weekend. and will tell his ass to call you. ima try and get his ass out of bed for a few shows this weekend intown. i was saposta just bring his bikes out for the show to rep the club since ive joined his chapter but now i think ill get his ass to go to.
> *


well this weekend the 26th is our half aversary so hes sapose to b talking to me or on the computer with me or soemthing that day since we cnt see each othere this weekend but the 30th well c each othere
and i called him when i saw somehting on here that kinda made me upset so yea i talked to him hes sapose to call me latter tonight but idk if hell rember to lol


----------



## LowLowInLove (Dec 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 22 2010, 06:49 PM~17274498
> *OK I'M CONFUSED. MATT IS RAIDER79, MATT IS DATIN LOWLOWINLOVE, LOWLOWINLOVE DON'T KNOW WHERE MATT AT, RAIDER79 TELLIN LOWLOW.......A SHIT WHAT'S GOIN ON IN HERE?? :happysad:    :0  :uh:  :roflmao:    :dunno:  :buttkick:  :banghead:  :loco:  :drama:  :naughty:
> *


matthew is pationte63 his friend is raider79 i ges he jsut gets on there somtimes idk whats up with that


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL+Apr 22 2010, 05:49 PM~17274498-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:
lol that fool hasent been on here since what march. somebody hacked his phile the other day and before he went to sac he changed his password. :roflmao:


----------



## LowLowInLove (Dec 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Apr 22 2010, 07:30 PM~17274877
> *naw homie dis is AJ . ive been updating for matt.  sorry if we confused you.  the fool is addicted to this sight  . do you this fool had his bro text me while i was in class.  got my danm phone tookin away for the following day.  :angry:
> 
> aww how sweet.  so he doing good now or what?
> ...


hes ok he still hasnt pasted the stone hes eating right now lol
he was on in the begging of the month lol before he left 
AND YES hes addicted to this site and enything to do with lowriding he cares more for it then he dos for me and that herts sometimes u know when i think about it i mean i joined this to spend time with him cuz thats all he did was BREATH lowriding HAHA


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LowLowInLove_@Apr 22 2010, 06:34 PM~17274906
> *hes ok he still hasnt pasted the stone hes eating right now lol
> he was on in the begging of the month lol before he left
> AND YES hes addicted to this site and enything to do with lowriding he cares more for it then he dos for me and that herts sometimes u know when i think about it i mean i joined this to spend time with him cuz thats all he did was BREATH lowriding HAHA
> *


dont we all. well im glad hes good.


----------



## LowLowInLove (Dec 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Apr 22 2010, 07:41 PM~17274978
> *dont we all.  well im glad hes good.
> *


i dont i dnt really care for it im just a drag along u know i mean its ok but im not like OMG A LOWRIDER LETS GO LOOK AT IT AND TAKE PICS like him lol he sees one and like runs to it and starts taking pics and asking questions boiught it and all that haha this is like a drug to him XD
hey i sent u a pm did u get it?


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LowLowInLove_@Apr 22 2010, 06:45 PM~17274996
> *i dont i dnt really care for it im just a drag along u know i mean its ok but im not like OMG A LOWRIDER LETS GO LOOK AT IT AND TAKE PICS like him lol he sees one and like runs to it and starts taking pics and asking questions boiught it and all that haha this is like a drug to him XD
> hey i sent u a pm did u get it?
> *


i know the feeling. he did that to me in laughlin once. yea im looking for the topic with the frame. but to let you know the frame aint no 20 doller thing. its got alot of kandy,leafing,stripes,murals and stuff on it.


----------



## LowLowInLove (Dec 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Apr 22 2010, 07:55 PM~17275059
> *i know the feeling. he did that to me in laughlin once.  yea im looking for the topic with the frame.  but to let you know the frame aint no 20 doller thing.  its got alot of kandy,leafing,stripes,murals and stuff on it.
> *


He told me about that lol
yea he told me its pink with clowns on it or something and im trying to finde something to make a bike about clowns  i was gonna try and make one with my clown bellz i dress up as her alot hahaha last time i dressed as her was for a modoling thing for my friend in colleg HAHA i miss it but yea wanted to make that so idc the price XD i work i can get money HAHA im dumb sorry lol


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LowLowInLove_@Apr 22 2010, 07:02 PM~17275116
> *He told me about that lol
> yea he told me its pink with clowns on it or something and im trying to finde something to make a bike about clowns  i was gonna try and make one with my clown bellz i dress up as her alot hahaha last time i dressed as her was for a modoling thing for my friend in colleg HAHA i miss it but yea wanted to make that so idc the price  XD i work i can get money HAHA im dumb  sorry lol
> *


strangly i cant find the topic. all i got is a pic of the bottem of it.


----------



## LowLowInLove (Dec 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Apr 22 2010, 08:43 PM~17275493
> *strangly i cant find the topic.  all i got is a pic of the bottem of it.
> 
> 
> ...


haha nice


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT for updates.  






































































soon. :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

so updates may take a bit longer. but no hurry here. if you want it done right it takes time. but here is its last pic before the paint was sand blasted off.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jun 17 2010, 09:55 PM~17820904
> *so updates may take a bit longer. but no hurry here. if you want it done right it takes time. but here is its last pic before the paint was sand blasted off.
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD G'!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

alright so last anyone knew t.o.c's frame was getting work in phx. well during the phx supershow last weekend i went and picked up the frame to bring home with me. now that ive got it home , im planning on redoing a few things and finaly changing it into a trike. heres a few progress pics of whats been done this weekend.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

some photos i took for three of the bikes.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

a little flash back of last years phoenix show.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

looks real nice homie:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

t.o.c will be getting back in the scene next year.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

you know what this means...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

skirt needs to be welded back in place. but thats only a small set back. tomarrow ill post updated pics of the frame.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Yup.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

LOL Finally going to get back on this build, gathered everything from the shop I have for this trike, just need to get a trike kit and paint it. TOUCH OF CLASS will be Back out this coming 2014, bigger and better.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Need to get some primer and bondo so I can smooth out some areas and prep it for paint.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Ppfftt never got back on this thing did i...well on it now, new name though, it's officially a memorial trike for my mom who passed away last year.


----------

